# Logan lathe



## dlane (Feb 23, 2018)

https://chico.craigslist.org/tls/d/logan-model-1922-metal-lathe/6507272905.html
CA.


----------



## Nogoingback (Feb 23, 2018)

They need to knock a couple of hundred off: it's missing the dauber.


----------

